# commander problems, please help



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

Went riding yesterday, and every time I get over the bed in water it starts cutting out, and I was too afraid it would die, so I got out of the hole, and didn't go through hardly anything afterwards, I don't get it, we had it snorkeled by a guy in shreveport who has done many commander snorkels before, but he said no one has said theirs is doing that, so idk if its a bad snorkel job, or just something messed up, anyone ever had this problem before? Its really making me mad, because I am going to have to ride the 300 tomorrow if I don't get it fixed by then, and I will be the only one with a bike under a 500. lol,but will still prolly show everyone up, so if anyone has any ideas or suggestions please let me know ASAP, I need it fixed today!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Doesn't sound like the snorkels. Did he use dielectric grease on all connectors and plug wires? Something is getting wet.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:agreed: check the connections for die electric grease.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

die electric grease... do it!


----------



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

Dielectric grease your spark plug boot.. that's your problem.. while your at it, do all of the above. ^^^ 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

I greased every connection and wire I could find earlier... Went out to test it and got over the bed and it kept going, thanks for the help!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

can we see pictures?

:worthless:

haha :bigok:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

xbrute650x said:


> I greased every connection and wire I could find earlier... Went out to test it and got over the bed and it kept going, thanks for the help!


AAARRTYY: That's what we like to hear!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> AAARRTYY: That's what we like to hear!


 

:agreed: but we still want video of you going deep with a Commander !!....hehe


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

... I have an older phone (no camera) and don't have a digital camera, but supposed to be going riding here pretty soon, I can try to get one of my buddies to take a couple pics and vids and send em to my email and I will post em up. Again thanks for all the help...


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

If you ever have questions about whether or not your snorkels are sealed up good just cover the air intake with your hand and see if it dies. If it keeps running then your snorkels are not good.


----------

